# Fresh look on my old Colson



## hotrod62 (Aug 12, 2012)

i was finely  able to get around finishing my old 40's Colson tricycle
before & after pics


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 19, 2012)

i know i thought the same thing kinda leaves you speechless don't it..


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 19, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> i know i thought the same thing kinda leaves you speechless don't it..




Very Nice Restoration HotRod!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Wowee...you did a terrific job bringing that Colson back! Save those vintage trikes! 

Seems like some of these threads don't appear to my computer when first posted. I usually check this forum everyday and never recall seeing this thread before.

Dave


----------

